# Simple dry rub



## goat4444 (Feb 21, 2010)

Whats the most simplest dry run any one uses im from florida so sweet is good does any one use just brown sugar or does everyone use paprika,garlic,and ec...dose anyone use  a rub with only 2-3 ingredients?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Feb 21, 2010)

i suppose the simplest of rubs would have just salt and sugar - i've beome a big fan of turbinado or "sugar in the raw" as it elimintates the ugly, black carbonization of the final product. the salt and sugar act together to work on the properties of the meat and help produce great taste.

having said that, i would also add a little paprika for color. and then there's a little cracked black pepper and/or cayenne pepper for spice to play off the salt and sugar - and then tehe's a little garlic, or maybe onion powder, or both - and then........


----------



## fire it up (Feb 21, 2010)

Did a pastrami a few days back and instead of my normal strami rub I used only garlic, sweet paprika and fresh cracked black pepper and it was great, throw in some light brown sugar (won't burn as easily as dark) and that would be a very basic yet good rub.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 21, 2010)

One thing that always churns my creative juices are the number of fantastic spices available to use. Just the variety of paprikas alone are enough to keep you experimenting. I think the last rub I made contained at least 16 different spices.

I love spice blends and the various ways to use them. You have smoked paprikas, sweet and sharp paprikas, hungarians and spanish. An abundant variety of ground chile powders, peppercorn varieties, it is just endless.

Today for instance I ground fresh cinnamon sticks with a mortar and pestle for use in a spice blend. It made the entire house smell like cinnamon for a hour. That won't happen by opening a plastic jar of Durkee ground cinnamon. A good deal of my motivation to smoke and cook comes from wanting to put to use so many of the spices that are available.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 24, 2010)

Turbinado sugar
fresh paprika
salt 
pepper 

works good pork , really good on pork in fact . 

short cuts on brisket would be
Black Pepper
Sea salt
cummin 
paprika 

mix to taste . if it tastes good it will work for you . remembr some items add bark ( like brown sugar ) where as turbinado sugar will not darken up so much ..

have fun try them all !


----------



## meateater (Feb 24, 2010)

I get those dry packs of marinade that you mix with liquid. I'm kinda lazy that way.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Brown sugar is still used by many happy smokers as part of thier rub. Paprika is very often used as a base for many rubs, and garlic is a fav add-on. It's all in the taste, whatever blows your taste buds away. It's all good my friend.


----------



## okie joe (Feb 25, 2010)

Doing a new twist on easy....went to Sams and picked up garlic /herbed spice and Williams chili spice mix and spanish paprika.about equal amount each....a little evoo rub and sprinkled mix over loin into smoker and I had butterflyed some 3/4 inch thick bone less cuts....in smoker now....seems like a good one we will see... 

just the Williams chili spice sprinkled was wife pick (a little spice no hot) hey I got to live with her....lol


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 25, 2010)

If you like a sweet rub, then you would obviously start with a sugar base... brown sugar being most common. After that I would at least do salt and cayane pepper. That would give you a sweet savory flavor with just a little kick at the end from the cayane (depending on how heavy you go on the cayane). 

If you do that be real carfull not to let your temps get to high... sugar burns fast and then tastes yucky! I use a brown sugar base on my rub and add all the usual suspects - garlic, onion, cinnamon, paprika, ect. plus whatever else strikes my fancy. One great suggestion is to buy whole fennel and whole cummin seeds, dry roast them in a pan on the stove, then grind them in an old coffee grinder. That is a wonderfull flavor with pork!

Start small and build your layers of flavor, only make one or two changes from smoke to smoke so you can keep track of what does and doesn't work. Best of luck and don't be afraid to experement.


----------

